# LeBra for Cruze any user reviews?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm looking at options for front end protection while traveling cross country and within dusty state parks. I realize there's the 3M direct applied film, but I wasn't thinking of spending several hundred dollars for something that I would only use while road-tripping a few times this summer. 

My day to day commutes are on new smooth interstate. On the last car there weren't enough front end dings in the 10 years I owned it to justify the cost of the film products.

Has anyone actually installed the LeBra on a Cruze? Thoughts?

I'm looking for something that will minimize my cleaning of dead bugs and guts, and prevent rock chips on potentially gravel roads if I have to travel them during these trips.

LeBra It's not as permanent and long lasting as the films, but it's a fraction of the price.

Anyone have reviews of the LeBra for the Cruze?


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought the LeBra product for the Cruze a few months ago before one of my road trips to minimize rock chips and it worked perfectly. I was very impressed with how much of the front end it actually covered and the fit was very nice, you also can't beat the price! The only suggestion I have is to let it sit in the sun for a good day or so before putting it on the car, I would also make sure you have been driving the car for a little while before instillation so that it is warm as well. Personally, I had a b**ch of a time trying to install the thing by myself the first time with the car cold and not enough sun light to get the bra hot.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Butcher- I'm thinking of getting one, but it will be a few months before it's warm enough to play outside puting these things on. This gives me some time to look for the best price. $69 on [email protected] seems to be fair. Maybe i can do better.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I purchased this and are currently installing. The piece that goes on the hood itself is quite easy to get on, and seems to work well.

I'm having problems getting the bumper cover to fit, and I'm considering my options with a front plate. 

Has anyone removed the fromt bracket from the bumper? If so how? It appears to be riveted from the factory?

Second if there's any people out there with the LeBra product on the cruze, did you cut the opening as suggested for the front plate, or is there some other way of doing it without cutting the material. 

As mentioned above, this is not for daily use. I'm using this more for long road trips.

Thanks


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I know this brand is more expensive but I had this brand on my last 4 cars and nobdy can be the fit and finish. I've even had people who had the Lebra asking what type I had because it looked much better. To me the Lebra is very cheaply made. Here is the website. CarBras.com Free Shipping & LOW Prices Bug Shields Car Covers

I heard and seen the Lebra brand eventually flap in the wind as they get older.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> Ok I purchased this and are currently installing. The piece that goes on the hood itself is quite easy to get on, and seems to work well.
> 
> I'm having problems getting the bumper cover to fit, and I'm considering my options with a front plate.
> 
> ...



Pictures..? Please!


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

I know this is a old post, but am looking into front end protection for my new Cruze. I've noticed that some Cruze models have the front license plate located higher or lower, depending on the trim level. Wondering if the LeBra takes this into account. Any pictures?


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

DECruzer said:


> I know this is a old post, but am looking into front end protection for my new Cruze. I've noticed that some Cruze models have the front license plate located higher or lower, depending on the trim level. Wondering if the LeBra takes this into account. Any pictures?


I have a 2014 Cruze LS; here is what the LeBra looks like:









The license plate cutout is shorter than the height of the plate (I'm guessing 3/4 of the height); it pulls up behind the back of the mounting bracket and helps anchor the bra.

It appears you have a 2014 Cruze CTD; do you have the RS Package? (My Cruze _does not_ have the RS Package.) CoverCraft has different LeBra part numbers for Cruzen with and without the RS Package (and another for the ECO model).


- Joe


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

When I first got the LeBra I was thinking I could possibly get it on without physically cutting out for the license plate. It fit's so extremely tight, that there's no way to stretch it that far. 

I also thought I'd take the plate and bracket off, and then put the bra on, then put two small holes in the bra and remount the plate. 

The plate holder on the 2012 is on with what appears to be a rivet that can be removed. I broke an easy out off in it. It's riveted from the inside of the bumper cover. The days of GM front plates falling off are all over. I didn't want to pull the entire bumper cover so I cut the bra. 

I think it's been on the car for maybe a half dozen long road trips. I'm not sure what condition it would be in if it was left on the car for two years every day in all types of weather.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Have you thought of paint protection film as an alternative?


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze LS; here is what the LeBra looks like:
> 
> View attachment 157658
> 
> ...


Looks good. Actually the RS package is not available on CTD models. The front plate is positioned differently, the same as the ECO. So, the ECO model is the one I would have to get since everything else is the same.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Have you thought of paint protection film as an alternative?


No, not too sure what this is exactly or where to get it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DECruzer said:


> No, not too sure what this is exactly or where to get it.


Voila. 

Where to Buy 3M™ Paint Protection Film


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

DECruzer said:


> Looks good. Actually the RS package is not available on CTD models. The front plate is positioned differently, the same as the ECO. So, the ECO model is the one I would have to get since everything else is the same.


You will probably want to double-check with Covercraft before ordering a LeBra. Here is a list of LeBra part numbers for the Cruze:










You can download the entire list (all vehicles) by Googling "covercraft lebra list pdf" and selecting the first search result (should be a PDF document).

According to the above list, there's one part number for the 2014 ECO (551289-01), one for the 2014 RS Package (551283-01), and one for all other 2014 Cruze models (551268-01). So if you order a LeBra for the 2014 Diesel, you will get exactly what I have on my Cruze LS (551268-01).

There is also a part number lookup tool on Covercraft's web site. As far as I can see, there's no way to select a 2014 Cruze with the RS Package, which leads me to suspect some sort of disconnect between Covercraft's web site and the PDF list. In fact, if I go to AutoAnything.com's web site (which is where I ordered mine from), the part number lookup tool (different from Covercraft's) allows the Diesel to be selected with or without the RS Package (with = 551283-01, without = 551268-01). Very confusing!

There's some misinformation floating around, so proceed carefully!


- Joe


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't have any reviews on LeBra for the Cruze, specifically. But in the past, on other vehicles, I've seen many of this brand, and unless they've stepped it up, they are junk. And from the looks of it, the left and right side of the hood, doesn't fit well as the picture shows. 

Remember, that when even a little bit of the bra flaps in the breeze, or is even the slightest bit loose, it will eventually flap and sand the clear coat, right off the car. Wouldn't touch LeBra, if it was given to me, and someone paid me $100 to try it.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Voila.
> 
> Where to Buy 3Mâ„¢ Paint Protection Film


I like the idea of this product, but nearest installer is 50+ miles away and that would be difficult to schedule around work and all that. Not open weekends, of course.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> I don't have any reviews on LeBra for the Cruze, specifically. But in the past, on other vehicles, I've seen many of this brand, and unless they've stepped it up, they are junk. And from the looks of it, the left and right side of the hood, doesn't fit well as the picture shows.
> 
> Remember, that when even a little bit of the bra flaps in the breeze, or is even the slightest bit loose, it will eventually flap and sand the clear coat, right off the car. Wouldn't touch LeBra, if it was given to me, and someone paid me $100 to try it.


Only game in town. I've had front end masks before, so I know what to look for. Believe me, I'll throw it in the trash if it doesn't fit right.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DECruzer said:


> I like the idea of this product, but nearest installer is 50+ miles away and that would be difficult to schedule around work and all that. Not open weekends, of course.


Your paint is worth it. 

I drove 180 miles to get it done on my Cadillac and 70 miles to get it on my Cruze.


----------

